# The villa project, dubailand



## mevans

Is there a reason they seem to be cosiderably cheaper than most 'similar' places?
Not in country until next Sunday, so I cannot find out for myself just yet. Is there anyone living there willing to give me their views on the development?

Thanks


----------



## Artrat

I haven't seen the place, so take whatever I say with a pinch of salt, but I did live In Falcon City, which is very close and I think probably very similar.

The main reason would be that it is very very very far away from everything, and probably doesn't yet have all of the community infrastructure that a place like Arabian Ranches has i.e. pub, supermarket etc.
The building quality may also be of a lower standard (again, I haven't been there)

If you don't mind driving a lot and being fairly isolated it is probably worth a look.


----------



## md000

I second the fact that Dubailand is very very far away from "the action". very very far. I'm sure there is a community being developed out there, but it is way way out there.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Kawasutra

There is no infrastructure in both of these developments (supermarket, swimming pool, gym, etc.). But you get a lot of living space for your money (4-5br for 130k). Regarding Falcon City there might be noise from Emirates Road.


----------



## mevans

Thanks for the replies guys.
Sounds like it could be perfect for us. We currently live a fair distance from amenities so that wont be a shock to the system and we prefer the quieter lifestyle.
Will add the development to my list of possibles and take a look around when I get to Dubai this week!

Thanks again

Mat


----------



## dizzyizzy

I know a family who moved there and besides the fact that they have to carefully plan their grocery shopping so they won't run out of basics, sounds like they are enjoying it, due to the size of the villa they are able to afford.


----------



## marc

Its to far..... 

Arabian Ranches is bad enough, Villa project is further!


----------



## monsid

*check out the community site*

You may want to check out the community website to get a feel for the location and the people - *thevilladubai *DOT *webs* DOT *com* 

Although it isn't in the heart of Dubai, it seems that most people who move there like it because of the proximity to good schools and they say there is less congestion on the roads to some the major locations. Some quote 20 minutes drive to Dubai Mall. 

Apparently now it is easy enough to order a taxi and there are shops and food outlets that deliver.

It is different from Falcon City in that all the houses are Mediterranean in style. 

The master developer is Dubai Properties who have also built a number the Villa types. The other developer in the community is Mazaya. 

The build quality is probably on par with most of Dubai, although some say that the DP villas are slightly better finished than the Mazaya. This may be a matter of opinion.

The Mazaya villas are generally smaller, but still a good size. All the Mazayas come with swimming pools, but most new occupants have had teething problems.

The smallest villa type is a Mazaya A1, the largest is a DP Mallorca. The Mallorcas are around 8000 sq ft or more, on plots of around 14,000 sq ft.

Phase 1 of the development has had the master plan landscaping completed and there has been an announcement of a Spinneys opening next year. Phases 2 and 3 are probably at least 12 months away from landscaping being finished.


----------



## YazeedSaliba

The villa project is just same as apartment but the only difference is that villa is a enchanting residential retreat, inspired by the coolness and tranquillity of Spanish-style country housing. There are so many villas projects available in Dubai.


----------



## stevieboy1980

hi mevans,
I like in the villa project with my wife, we live in a 5 bed villa. yes it is way big for us, but when we searched around, value for money you cant beat it. we paid 110K per year, all the villa is lovely open void spaces and beautiful, we have a nice big swimming pool too. the area is so quiet and peaceful too. We dont personally go "out" that much anymore, as in drinking etc, but a taxi is easy enough to get.
Driving you are easy access to main roads, al ain road, emirates etc. I work at dubai airport and it takes me exactly 15 minutes to get there so it is ideal for me. mirdiff mall is so close, also dubai mall is only 15 minutes too. we have lived in dubai marina, arabian ranches and now here. We find this is the best out of all the 3 we have lived in (personal preference). It all depends where you go and what you do. shopping is easy, we go once or twice a week.
For us this is our dream place to live, but each to there own and all that......


----------



## mevans

Stevieboy,
Thanks for the info. Just what I was looking for. Do you mind if I PM you in a week or so to grab some more info from you ref the area?


----------



## petrolhead

This place sounds lovely. I'm moving from Springs end of September due to Landlord not budging on reducing rent - anyhoos that's a different story.

Problem is I can't find anywhere online of any of these properties for rental. I also tried the website that was suggested in an earlier thread but can't seem to gain access.

Any suggestions to assist or perhaps there's none for rent at the moment?


----------



## monsid

petrolhead said:


> This place sounds lovely. I'm moving from Springs end of September due to Landlord not budging on reducing rent - anyhoos that's a different story.
> 
> Problem is I can't find anywhere online of any of these properties for rental. I also tried the website that was suggested in an earlier thread but can't seem to gain access.
> 
> Any suggestions to assist or perhaps there's none for rent at the moment?


The system won't let me put URLs in properly yet, but the site address 
*
thevilladubai DOT webs DOT com*

should work if you remove spaces and replace each DOT with a full stop when you type it into your browser's address box. I just tried it. Also try Dubizzle Dubai.

Good luck


----------



## petrolhead

monsid said:


> The system won't let me put URLs in properly yet, but the site address
> *
> thevilladubai DOT webs DOT com*
> 
> should work if you remove spaces and replace each DOT with a full stop when you type it into your browser's address box. I just tried it. Also try Dubizzle Dubai.
> 
> Good luck


Cheers Monsid


----------



## petrolhead

Took a quick look on the map and unfortunately too far from work to be feasible. Shame :-(


----------



## stevieboy1980

no issue mevans....


----------



## nazab

*Part Time home maid services*



stevieboy1980 said:


> hi mevans,
> I like in the villa project with my wife, we live in a 5 bed villa. yes it is way big for us, but when we searched around, value for money you cant beat it. we paid 110K per year, all the villa is lovely open void spaces and beautiful, we have a nice big swimming pool too. the area is so quiet and peaceful too. We dont personally go "out" that much anymore, as in drinking etc, but a taxi is easy enough to get.
> Driving you are easy access to main roads, al ain road, emirates etc. I work at dubai airport and it takes me exactly 15 minutes to get there so it is ideal for me. mirdiff mall is so close, also dubai mall is only 15 minutes too. we have lived in dubai marina, arabian ranches and now here. We find this is the best out of all the 3 we have lived in (personal preference). It all depends where you go and what you do. shopping is easy, we go once or twice a week.
> For us this is our dream place to live, but each to there own and all that......


Do you use the part time cleaning services of any maid agencies ? most of them dont cover THE VILLA ....


----------



## Mitchellsmom

stevieboy1980 said:


> hi mevans,
> I like in the villa project with my wife, we live in a 5 bed villa. yes it is way big for us, but when we searched around, value for money you cant beat it. we paid 110K per year, all the villa is lovely open void spaces and beautiful, we have a nice big swimming pool too. the area is so quiet and peaceful too. We dont personally go "out" that much anymore, as in drinking etc, but a taxi is easy enough to get.
> Driving you are easy access to main roads, al ain road, emirates etc. I work at dubai airport and it takes me exactly 15 minutes to get there so it is ideal for me. mirdiff mall is so close, also dubai mall is only 15 minutes too. we have lived in dubai marina, arabian ranches and now here. We find this is the best out of all the 3 we have lived in (personal preference). It all depends where you go and what you do. shopping is easy, we go once or twice a week.
> For us this is our dream place to live, but each to there own and all that......


Hello there. My husband is in Dubai looking for a place for our family of three to live. We are from Houston- and have always driven EVERYWHERE we go! Our son will (hopefully) be attending American School of Dubai- how far of a drive from The Villa's is it to this school in the mornings? My husband visited homes in the springs- The Villa's- Al Barsha- Arabian Ranches and Um Sequeem. He sent photo's, and I like the looks of the Villa's- simply because it is more similar to what we are familiar with- and ease the transition for the teenage boy. Are there many teen agers out there? Any info is appreciate! ~Paula


----------



## TallyHo

It's probably a half hour from the Villa to ASD in Al Barsha - door to door. A bit quicker getting to the school and a bit longer getting back to the Villa.

If you want an instant community look into Arabian Ranches. Thousands of families and children of all ages and it's probably the closest to the Woodlands you can get in Dubai. Your teenage son will be bored at the Villa which is still a construction site whereas the Ranches has community pools, playgrounds and a community shopping centre.

But if you want a proper expat experience, Umm Suqeim is best. It's also the most conveniently located neighborhood of the ones you mentioned and your son will be able to walk to the beach! How many kids can say that?



Mitchellsmom said:


> Hello there. My husband is in Dubai looking for a place for our family of three to live. We are from Houston- and have always driven EVERYWHERE we go! Our son will (hopefully) be attending American School of Dubai- how far of a drive from The Villa's is it to this school in the mornings? My husband visited homes in the springs- The Villa's- Al Barsha- Arabian Ranches and Um Sequeem. He sent photo's, and I like the looks of the Villa's- simply because it is more similar to what we are familiar with- and ease the transition for the teenage boy. Are there many teen agers out there? Any info is appreciate! ~Paula


----------



## Mitchellsmom

Thank you for the input TallyHo

Hubby got up this am, and did the drive from The Villa's to ASD. It was 27Kilometers (16 miles) and exactly 24 minutes. Our commute here in Houston is 19miles and 45 mins...I think for the size of the house, and the fact that is brand new, and will be under our housing allowance- I think we are going to go for it.


----------



## Patsy66

Hi

It is a lot cheaper as there are no facilities whatsoever in the community. Nothing at all only a nursery that is it. The nursery is functioning as a min community centre for us as families I do a mums and tots groups there with one of the other mums. It's free for all to join and they have fun days at the nursery that are also free for all to loin. But that is it no supermarket no dr's clinic no shops no restaurants no pools half finished playgrounds but nice houses and nice people. Very isolated and be warned when they do put all facilities in the prices will shoot up.

Go on The Villa Community forum will give you more info.

Hope this helps 

Tanya


----------

